
Zoom forces me to install the client, I give up - zeepzeep
When using a link like https:&#x2F;&#x2F;zoom.us&#x2F;wc&#x2F;join&#x2F;123?wpk=blah I need to solve 2 captchas, every time: pick name and solve captcha, accept terms, click on the link again cuz zoom asks for password even though it is in the link, pick name and solve captcha -&gt; then I join.
solve captcha = click on the Buster button, but still (also that fails sometimes)<p>Some features are only available in the client, why? (You can see all profile pics in the client for example.)<p>And other stuff I can&#x27;t prove (like we think the client has less lags).<p>I swear they just want that I install their fricking client, and I give up. Frick you Zoom, I give up, you may leave the browser sandbox and do what you want...<p>(No my employer won&#x27;t stop using Zoom... we tried)
======
Jugurtha
Maybe you are just not the target audience, or you're in a geographic location
that is flagged, or you're browsing in incognito mode?

For the target audience, it happens: Dropbox became useless to me when the
client stopped syncing because they dropped support for encrypted Linux
filesystems.

Box doesn't have a Linux client.

This makes them exactly the same as the storage services they set to replace
fifteen years ago from my perspective.

------
arthurcolle
you can go into account settings and enable web-based video

EDIT: you can downvote me all you want but this is a fact, I have just tested
it again myself.

------
randyrand
VMs are something everyone should have installed already exactly for these
kind off reasons.

~~~
zeepzeep
True, but I won't spin up a VM to answer a call... Also, I think the zoom
client is just in Electron, so there's no reason it shouldn't _just work_ in
my browser!

~~~
alex7389
It is actually written in Qt

------
aussiegreenie
Use Jitsi meeting.jit.si

~~~
el_dev_hell
OP mentioned:

> (No my employer won't stop using Zoom... we tried)

I don't think that's going to work.

------
hacknews20
Thing is, it’s still pretty good...so

~~~
Shared404
Except when they leak your data to Facebook, or tell you your video's
encrypted...

edit: Or open up RCE

Link: [https://blog.talosintelligence.com/2020/06/vuln-spotlight-
zo...](https://blog.talosintelligence.com/2020/06/vuln-spotlight-zoom-code-
execution-june-2020.html)

Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23445325](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23445325)

------
viranchee
use it on your smartphone

